
US Troops to Spend Month Painting Fence on US-Mexico Border - okket
https://taskandpurpose.com/us-troops-painting-border-wall
======
duxup
Is this a workaround for the POTUS to "send troops the border" after staff
told him he couldn't just do that at will?

